# 19 miniature horses need to be placed



## tracerace (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi everyone...I wanted to post about my good friend, Diana's latest aqcuisition (I don't want to call it a rescue because the mini's were well cared for but the owner turned them over for health reasons)...she runs a rescue in Toledo. This is the email I got from her (I told her I would post about it here):

_Tracy, _

All have been used as broodmares, we have stallions as well as 3 possibly 4 mares in foal. All are healthy utd with shots and coggins, they are currently in Tenn and we are making arrangements to get them to us.

We are adopting them out for $275 each this includes shipping to Toledo, Ohio (Our rescue) also if they want to pick them up themselves the adoption fee will be $175 they have never been abused or neglected, the owner is very sick and can no longer care for them. We got two of thier horses earlier this year and they contacted me today to take the rest.

Interested parties must fill out an adoption application and be approved, we will not allow them to be used any further for breeding, adopters are responsible for gelding the stallions within one year after adoption.

I am starting to put up some of their PICS on the website don't have the ages as of yet all range 29" to 36"

Thanks for your help

Diana

I forgot to link her website:

http://www.voiceforhorses.org/welcome.htm

edited by kay to protect privacy


----------



## Leeana (Nov 2, 2006)

We're only about 30 minutes from Teledo, wish i could do something. I've chatted with some people from that Rescue and know allot of people who have adopted horses from them and they are a great rescue.

Im sure they will all have a loving home in no time


----------



## divigo (Nov 3, 2006)

Question: why do the stallions have to be gelded within one year after adoption?

Is that the same rule as for cats and dogs you get from the pound or is their another logic behind this?

Thanks,

Trisha


----------



## kaykay (Nov 3, 2006)

Im really suprised Diana didnt contact me. Ive spoken to ther thru email a couple times and told her if they get any miniatures in and need help to let me know.





Trisha

CMHR operates the same way only we personally geld them *before *they are adopted out. There are way too many intact stallions in the Mini Industry so we try to do our part by gelding all the ones that come into CMHR. This also makes it easier to find homes for them. Most that adopt from cmhr do not want an intact stallion.


----------



## tracerace (Nov 3, 2006)

Trisha...she only got news of this yesterday (or maybe the day before) I think she's just getting things ready. And she doesn't have much help at all so she's probably a little overwhelmed. Why don't you send her an email?

divigo, yes, when you adopt from a shelter your new pets must me fixed within a certain amount of time after they are adopted. I just got a cat last spring and the shelter called my vet so see if I'd had her spayed - the office told them _no_!



: The shelter sent me a letter saying I would be fined $100 if I didn't have her spayed within 2 weeks....well, I _did_ have her fixed, the office just made a mistake! :lol: Same thing with the black lab we got at the shelter (Lord knows there are enough labs...the shelter had more than 10 when we visited, and this is a small town!) - he was to be nuetered within X amount of days.

Yes, there are too many mini's in rescues, shelters and now even feed lots and auctions. Many rescues take a very strong stance against the over population of our equines. Frankly, I don't blame them.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Nov 3, 2006)

Just checked out the pix. They definitely look like they're in good shape. What a shame they have to let them all go. Prayers for the family.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Nov 3, 2006)

I will contact the rescue


----------



## kaykay (Nov 3, 2006)

I also emailed them.


----------



## Marty (Nov 3, 2006)

Beings a Tenn State Co-oridnator for Chance's, I emailed this rescue to see if I could be of service and I too have not received any answer.


----------



## tracerace (Nov 3, 2006)

Please be patient with her...she works at a stable as well ascaring for the rescue horses. She recieved over 35 applications just today. She doesn't have a lot of help.

She put more pictures up and she'll have bio's soon. She also told me that the hauling was more expensive than they thought and teh adoption fee will be $300 now.

Please be patient with her...do not take offense if she is overwhelmed. She is a great person and doing the best she can.

Also, Lisa...if you called Diana today, she said you didn't leave your area code. I'm pretty sure it was you. Try her again. She's feeding at this very moment though .


----------



## Marty (Nov 4, 2006)

She contated me. I guess she has her hands really full.


----------



## virginia (Nov 4, 2006)

Marty, did she want us to help out?

Ginny


----------



## kaykay (Nov 4, 2006)

I got an email from her today. They do not want our assistance and she said almost all are adopted already.


----------



## Marty (Nov 4, 2006)

Seems like she has it all under control . According to her, mostly all the horses have already been spoken for in Ohio (with no papers by the way) They sure seem to move fast.


----------



## chandab (Nov 4, 2006)

Marty said:


> Seems like she has it all under control . According to her, mostly all the horses have already been spoken for in Ohio (with no papers by the way) They sure seem to move fast.


Glad they are spoken for, but it rather sucks they are going without papers. I realize a rescue doesn't want anyone to breed more animals, but what about showing and keeping up with their history/bloodlines?


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Nov 4, 2006)

WOW that is some amazingly fast adoptions they must have had a HUGE waiting list of approved homes


----------



## mountain_waif (Nov 5, 2006)

So glad to hear that they all have been placed. I hope they got wonderful pet homes where they will not be bred. I think that is the reasoning behind the papers not going with them...we all know that a few horses taken out of the breeding cycle will only help lessen the overproduction numbers. She did good getting them adopted this quickly! It sounds like a well run organization.


----------



## tracerace (Nov 6, 2006)

I believe they are marked "pending if they've been spoken for, pending reference checks.


----------



## LindaB (Nov 9, 2006)

*I happened across the ad for these minis by chance. I was one of the lucky ones to get to adopt 4 of these little girls. I find that Diana, at Voiceforhorses is one of the most professional, caring, fair, hard working woman I know. There is just not enough hours in a day to get all done that she need to. Her hands are full, but she's doing a wonderful job. We have exchanged emails many times and I talked to her on the phone a couple of times, and it is such a pleasure to get to know her. I live in Arkansas and will be picking up our little girls within the next 2 weeks at the latest. I can't wait. I have a couple of papered mini mares already, but I feel that so many have been offended by not letting these 19 be sold registered. First of all, I think this was the wishes of the owner. You all might get upset with me, but I feel this addoption is for the love of the horses and finding good homes, not to make money off of them for breeding. Thats what the owner wanted. I've seen so many minis abused and I'm not saying you would, but ton's of them every year end up at the sale barns because they are always so cute when they are little, but they do grow up. Without proper care and training, lots of them become throw aways. Dians hasa been very careful to chose people that don't care about papers, just finding good homes for them. She even called my Vet to check on me, that's how good she is. Keep up the good work Diana, God Bless you for all the good you. You have saves a lot of horses and made a lot of people happy getting new pets because of your hard work. :aktion033: Linda  *


----------



## kaykay (Nov 9, 2006)

Linda

No one is putting Diane down! Certainly not me. I feel sure she does a wonderful job and I had previously talked to her about adopting a big horse in her rescue.

Some were just suprised that the horses papers were being thrown away. Papers are an excellant way of keeping track of a horse and way to preserve what their heritage is. Has nothing to do with breeding them. AFter all we keep papers on geldings and they never breed. A lot of things can get lost such as age etc should any of these horses have to move again. I would like to think they are all in permanent homes now but i do know that peoples lives change and since horses live to be 25-30 no one can really guarantee that they will keep a horse for life.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Nov 9, 2006)

well I am glad you got your horses.. and they have a new home.

Personally though I have to say having papers or not having papers surely doesnt guarantee any horse a long time nor permanant nor good home. As evident by the amount of both Registered and non registered horses going to and thru a Rescue

I have had several rescue horses here one I hardshipped got her in at a body score of 1.. she is now fat and happy she has been here 3 years.. she may or may not be bred this spring.

I am glad she found homes for all of them and hope they all have a wonderful new life and hope there previous owner does well also.


----------



## LindaB (Nov 10, 2006)

*Kay Kay, I do agree with you about knowing the history of these horses. I also would like to know the B/D and some history on them. It is important so we know if there is something we should watch for. I'm so sorry you took my post in a negitive way. I didn't mean any harsh words to anyone. Just the way I feel. It was the wishes of the owner to do this. and I feel she had to give up one thing life that she loved so much, her minis. That was a very hard thing for the family to do. Her wishes should be honored, even tho more info would be nice. God Bless*

* *

*
Lisa, thank you for your post, I agree with you in everything you said. My 4 will have a good home and if we ever do decide to move, (and we have NO planes to every do) they all with go right with us. My minis have opened up a whole new world for me. I've never gotten so much love from any pet, with the excption of my dogs. I own 7 minis right now, and love everyone of them. These girls will fit right in. They are all my little treasures. Any little problem we have my Vet is right out here checking. lol Please be assurd, they all are coming to a very good home, and no planes for breeding them. God Bless*

* *

*
My prayers go out to the previous owner for a speedy recovery and a long and happy life. Thank you so much for allowing us to addopt your minis. *




*: *

* *

* *


----------



## tracerace (Nov 11, 2006)

Linda, thank you for posting about Diana. She is someone who I would consider a friend...I've adopted 2 aged horses from her in the past, and in the last couple years my TB (who I sadly had to put down a few weeks ago). I've cried with Diana on the phone over each loss as the other horses passed away here at 38 and 26 years old....she loves her rescues and will do her best by them. When I found Phoebe she was going to take her but it was just a matter of fate that CMHR stepped up in the knick of time (I belive everything works out for a reason...I'm so happy with the result of that experience but never felt one rescue was betterthan the other).

I took some of the posts here personally because I know her; but I also took into account that the typed word isn't the same as the spoken word - face to face.

Rescues rarely come with papers. People buy horses all of the time without papers and look at their teeth to age them and do their best to care for them accordingly. It's not an unusual occurance in the horse world. As was mentioned, Diana simply followed the wishes of the family...her concerns were about placing the horses not the details of the papers. I can't imagine losing my horses because of an illness and other people adopting them and then making money off of them. That would be hard to swollow (like someone benefiting from my illness). Two of the 3 horses I adopted from Diana were papered but I wasn't buying a horse for breeding nor was I buying a horse that I would show in breed shows that required papers. If I was, I would have found another horse from a breeder...not a rescue.

I hope everyone who took issue with it understands now.


----------

